# I cheated



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Last week I bought a fly fishing outfit from a fellow OGF'er I have been trying to learn since I recieved it. Casting has gone fairly well but not catching anything. Tonight I decided to cheat a little and put a wax worm on a fly and caught a large gill, then I decided to try for a bass and put on a micro spoon and a sliver of glup alive for a tail and some scent. I caught a 22 1/2" channel cat, took about ten min. to get to the net. I have a photo but have no idea how to post it.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

you cheater!!

You're using the wrong flies  but you're fishing the right water  choose your flies more carefully and you'll start hooking up


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with using your own creations, just describe them vaguely. 
Sounds like you caught a nice one!
My son caught a 22.5 channel cat (not on a fly rod) the other night and it weighed 4.5#.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Not sure I'd call that cheating at all. 

If your using a fly rod, fly reel, and fly line, what you put on the end of the line is your own business. Of course, something like dynomite doesn't apply to this belief, but heck you were still making an artificial presentation with that spoon. 

I say, good ingenuity.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

no comment.... 

...im sure we all are guilty of that one..... (blue fox spinners on the fly rod)... cough cough....

LOL

Frank


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

By a 17 to 18 inch LG bass on a local pond ...

I used an old 7 foot 4 weight fly rod 4lb tippet.... playing around with one of my crazie creations of a black wolley/jig/cray creation...

...and finally got one of these stubborn bass to hit...

...that Hoss sucked in the fly.. and took me all over the pond, jumped twice and headed off into the deep and snap... broke off..... HOW???? not at the not.. there were no wind knots???? Who knows.... all i know i will get that one again... I'll be back....

i went back home tyed up 4 more just like and head back that eveing to get my revenge on that fish's fat sisters.... even broked out the big 5 weight... nada. nothing, nicze, zilch... they did not want to play....

Oh well ... until Wendnesday night ......

Stay tuned...

Now for my question..... Is there a type of bass fly that would resemble a plastic worm??? twisted chenile mabey??? but what about a tail??? foam? i have seen the gulley worm.. but 4.50 for a fly???..... what do you guys use and what lenghth????


Frank


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats cool that you got a few fish on your rod and learned the fight. now just see what insects and minnows and nymphs you got in your fishing spot and use a fly that represents those and you will start catching fish with um and u will no longer be cheating. private message me and I will help u out with flies and all that


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

CHeat! cheat! Cheater!! LMAO! It just another way of fishing as long its legal(C&R section down here is illegal) so what. I normal dont do it but I been thinking of going after cats with my fly rod that way. Yea selecting the right flies is key change often until you find what they like.


----------

